# Fuel issue while starting



## Randall Holcomb (Sep 12, 2020)

My dad has a New Holland 3930. It will turn over but will not crank. He can squirt a small amount of starting fluid in air intake and it will crank right up. It will continue to run. You turn it off and try to crank again and same thing, requires a squirt of starting fluid. Today he was using it with a finishing mower. It died on him. Said it was like it ran out of fuel. Sputtered a couple of times and died. Tried to start again with a squirt of starting fluid and now it won’t even start like that. I checked fuel tank and it was 1/2 full. I did see a couple of drops of diesel come from behind fuel pump. I tighten all the lines I could see, none turned more than 1/8 of a turn. Is there something on the back side of the fuel pump that I can’t see that could be leaking. I felt behind Best I could and didn’t feel anything but did have diesel on my hand afterwards. Any suggestions I can look at?


----------



## Randall Holcomb (Sep 12, 2020)

Ok I changed fuel filter. I drained the tank. It was bad. That is what caused it to stop running today. Now it’s back like it was earlier, it will turn over but not crank, doesn’t even sound like it wants to run. As soon as you spray starting fluid in to the intake if will fire and start running and runs fine. I know starting fluid isn’t good to use but that’s our only option until we fix the problem.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I would check the inlet filter, #30 in the diagram.
https://c1.a2109.com/nh_arg2/22/229204.png


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Try bleeding the air out of it w the bleed screw right by the name plate..
Loosen the small screw & crank the engine & see if fuel or air comes out..
If yes, close it & loosen the lines AT THE INJECTORS, pull the throttle to wide open & crank the engine & see if fuel will come out off the loosened lines.. IF NOT, its time to yank the pump off.??


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

I think you mean it "cranks" but wont run.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I can do it.. just contact me by clicking on my screen name and going to my profile page.


----------

